#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Κάλυψη οικοπέδου

## michail

Γεια σε όλους σας,  :Χαρούμενος: 
¨Εχω ένα μικρό οικόπεδο 116 τ.μ. με Σ.Δ. 3,00 και Σ.Κ. 70%. Η ερώτηση μου είναι αν και πώς μπορώ να καλύψω πάνω από το 70% στο οικόπεδο ώστε να μην χάσω μέτρα από το Σ.Δ. Δηλαδή να κάνω πλήρη εκμετάλλευση της γης.
Σας ευχαριστώ..

----------


## Xάρης

Κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά ή δεν γνωρίζω.
Πώς είναι δυνατόν να έχεις μεγαλύτερη κάλυψη από την επιτρεπόμενη 70%*116=81,20τμ;
Δεν θα έχεις υπέρβαση κάλυψης;
Για να εκμεταλλευτείς πλήρως την επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση, θα πρέπει να έχεις περισσότερες της μίας στάθμες.

----------


## michail

Χάρη ίσως δεν έχεις καταλάβει πλήρως την απορία μου. 
Υπάρχει κάποια διάταξη που να επιτρέπει μεγαλύτερη κάλυψη από το κατά ΓΟΚ 70% σε ένα τόσο μικρό οικόπεδο; 
Διευκρίνιση: Ο αντισεισμικός αρμός μετράει στην κάλυψη; (δεν προσμετράται στη δόμηση αν δεν κάνω λάθος)

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς δεν κατάλαβα το ερώτημα!

Ο αντισεισμικός αρμός δεν μετρά πουθενά. Ούτε σε δόμηση, ούτε σε κάλυψη.

Το ποσοστό κάλυψης δεν είναι στάνταρντ 70% 
Για χαμηλά κτήρια βλ. §3 άρθρου 14 ΓΟΚ.

----------

